# Help needed with reply to CO Contact immi s56 request for more information



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

So my Application Status changed from "Received" to "Initial Assessment" and I received an email from [email protected] with Subject line "IMMI s56 Request for More Information " 

A PDF is attached to e-mail which says that following information needs to be provided:-



> Evidence of employment (work references/providence funds/contracts)
> 
> Request Detail
> 
> ...



Fun fact : I have worked for 7 Employers so far and have claimed points for only 4. I have already attached Contracts , Work Experience , Tax doc , Bank Statement , Payslips for all 7. 

My work Experience letters don't have the direct contact number of the person who issued the letter , however they meet all other format requirements mentioned above. 

I am really not sure what to do now ? CO hasn't mentioned the exact issue. Not sure which document is troubling them ? 

Am I supposed to re-upload everything ? The Bank statements, TAX Statement and Offer Letters/ Contract Letters will still be the same. I can get new Work Experience letters from all companies but that is gonna take a hell lot of time. 

Probable mistakes I did :

1. I used the same Work Experience Letters as I submitted to ACS. Now , ACS format doesn't mandate to have Salary info and Phone number of person signing the document. All my letters are on official Letter heads with company website and contact details. They match all other parameters of DHA mentioned above. AFAIK, everyone uses the same letters they give to ACS. 

2. I attached the experience letters under Attachment type "Letter/Statement - Business/Employer" rather than "Work Experience"

3. The attachments are color scanned copies of original. Should I get the orignal notarized and then scan and upload ? That doesn't make sense though. 


Should I reply back to same e-mail asking what exactly is needed as everything is already uploaded and what is the exact issue ?

What should be my course of action ? I am not sure how do I contact the CO for clarification. I just have a name and a generic e-mail ID. Pl suggest.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Attaching all docs again wont be possible as the attachment count is already 54 

I also have Provident Fund docs for 3 out of 4 employers for which I am claiming points. That is the only additional doc I can upload


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

To me it is clear where your evidence is not meeting DHA's requirements, eg. get work reference letters that meet their requirements with the salary info etc and the direct contact numbers of everyone involved. 

You need to make a reasonable effort to do so and show you are trying to even if it takes time. 

No harm letting the CO know what you are doing and ask if they have any specific requests - but to me it seems it's with the way your work reference letters are written info wise.


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> To me it is clear where your evidence is not meeting DHA's requirements, eg. get work reference letters that meet their requirements with the salary info etc and the direct contact numbers of everyone involved.
> 
> You need to make a reasonable effort to do so and show you are trying to even if it takes time.
> 
> No harm letting the CO know what you are doing and ask if they have any specific requests - but to me it seems it's with the way your work reference letters are written info wise.




Hello
Is it mandatory to have salary mentioned in the rnr letter?? Some companies have fixed formats for them. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

amitkb said:


> Hello
> Is it mandatory to have salary mentioned in the rnr letter?? Some companies have fixed formats for them.
> 
> 
> ...


It is required according to DHA, whether some CO's have leeway to consider reasons why you may not be able to provide such info I am unsure. 

If I were you, I would attempt to get it and document any difficulty (eg company policy preventing the info from being shared) you face, and share that with the CO.


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

Did u attach the roles and responsibilities letter of ur employment? 

If yes, what was missing? 


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with PrettyIsotonic, it sounds like your letters didn't meet DHAs requirements. I'm suprised your letters for the ACS assessment did have to include that same information DHA is requesting. For my Engineers Australia assessment the letters from my employers had to note all of that.

WRT direct number, perhaps they tried to do the employment verification through mainline, but couldn't reach your former managers.

If you are at 54 out of 60 documents, send an e-mail to the gsm address, requesting to be allowed to upload more than 60 documents.

You have 30 days to get the new letters, if you need longer, you can call DHA, as well as send them an e-mail, and they will grant it to you.

Best to do what they say as much as possible if you can't provide something, upload a signed letter explaining, as well as send them an e-mail so it's all recorded you've done what you can to the best of your abilities.



dmalhot1 said:


> So my Application Status changed from "Received" to "Initial Assessment" and I received an email from [email protected] with Subject line "IMMI s56 Request for More Information "
> 
> A PDF is attached to e-mail which says that following information needs to be provided:-
> 
> ...


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

mongapb05 said:


> Did u attach the roles and responsibilities letter of ur employment?
> 
> If yes, what was missing?
> 
> ...


Following info is missing in Work Reference/ Experience Letters:

The contact details of the person who signed the letter 
Salary Information


----------



## atifiqbal1985 (Apr 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> To me it is clear where your evidence is not meeting DHA's requirements, eg. get work reference letters that meet their requirements with the salary info etc and the direct contact numbers of everyone involved.
> 
> You need to make a reasonable effort to do so and show you are trying to even if it takes time.
> 
> No harm letting the CO know what you are doing and ask if they have any specific requests - but to me it seems it's with the way your work reference letters are written info wise.


Hi, I read through the posts regarding CO requesting experience letters and RnR letters whereas they were submitted already.

In my view, isn't it that salary slips are the proof of salary and also shows the amount the employee is getting, and RnR is only a letter for detailed JD.

I submitted RnR, experience letters, almost all salary slips of 7 years, contact details of person who signed the letters are mentioned in RnR, and bank statement of the whole period, tax certificates, and ITR. Didn't know the salary had to be mentioned on RnR.

Can you please elaborate for my understanding?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

What about PF statement? Did you submit that?



dmalhot1 said:


> mongapb05 said:
> 
> 
> > Did u attach the roles and responsibilities letter of ur employment?
> ...


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> What about PF statement? Did you submit that?


Strange, because i have not included salary info, because employer is not willing to add it, is it really mandatory? Why acs body passed it at first place? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

mongapb05 said:


> Strange, because i have not included salary info, because employer is not willing to add it, is it really mandatory? Why acs body passed it at first place?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


I have checked acs website also, salary info was not mentioned over there, attached the screen shot for same









Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> What about PF statement? Did you submit that?


No I didn't upload PF. I don't have PF statement for Old PF accounts till 2013. 

U cant map inoperative PF accounts to UAN hence u cant fetch their passbooks. There is no process of getting Ledger/Statement/Passbook of old PF accounts that I know of unless you submit hard copy of PF withdrawal Form. Even then , PF department doesnt send the passbook. They will just transfer the money to your Bank account . 


I don't think u need salary info in R&R. Although its written in the official mail I got from my CO that Salary info should be there, but I know countless people who just give R&R and CO never question.

Its all about luck man !


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

This is the official Query letter I got from CO. Refer the standard which they want us to follow. U r right that the standards for ACS and DHA should be same. We can't run twice for arranging the same documentation. 

Don't worry about salary info in your letters. Its just my luck that I got this. My letters don't have the contact details of person who signed the letter. Maybe thats what annoyed the CO.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think what you have received is just a general email which is sent to anyone from whom they want more info. May be you will be able to find many in this forum itself who must have received the same request.




dmalhot1 said:


> This is the official Query letter I got from CO. Refer the standard which they want us to follow. U r right that the standards for ACS and DHA should be same. We can't run twice for arranging the same documentation.
> 
> Don't worry about salary info in your letters. Its just my luck that I got this. My letters don't have the contact details of person who signed the letter. Maybe thats what annoyed the CO.


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

dmalhot1 said:


> This is the official Query letter I got from CO. Refer the standard which they want us to follow. U r right that the standards for ACS and DHA should be same. We can't run twice for arranging the same documentation.
> 
> Don't worry about salary info in your letters. Its just my luck that I got this. My letters don't have the contact details of person who signed the letter. Maybe thats what annoyed the CO.


Bro, RnR is usually issued by company head hr with his or her email followed by his designation, 

Can u please confirm about contact number? 

As it should mentioned underneath the company info with faxno, i mean land line number or something? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> I think what you have received is just a general email which is sent to anyone from whom they want more info. May be you will be able to find many in this forum itself who must have received the same request.


Exactly. That is the real issue. "What" more information needed is not mentioned. 

Why Salary slips, Bank Statements and TAX record have been mentioned when all of them are already uploaded. 

CO ideally should have stated what exactly was wrong. I have seen people getting very precise queries from CO. However in my case its very generic.

Now all I can do is assume.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

mongapb05 said:


> Bro, RnR is usually issued by company head hr with his or her email followed by his designation,
> 
> Can u please confirm about contact number?
> 
> ...


As per the instructions I got from CO, contact number of the person should also be there.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Update :

Uploaded fresh Employment references, Provident Fund, etc with desired format ( except salary info in experience letter )
There was a Button " Confirm that requested info has been provided" . Clicked that button and the status of application changed from "Initial Assessment" to "Further Assessment"


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

I am also in same boat where CO has given same template. I have all R&R from all companies in letter head which has contact details of company but not the contact details of person signed the letter which is HR. Also salary information is not there on R&R. 
Does this require new letters from all companies with contact details of HR & Salary info. I don't think company will provide letter with contact details of HR on the letter ? Could you please advise based on your experience.
Also I have not uploaded certified copies but scan of original letters. Should I contact CO to get the exact information they require. Is it ok to contact CO via email?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

vikas6782000 said:


> I am also in same boat where CO has given same template. I have all R&R from all companies in letter head which has contact details of company but not the contact details of person signed the letter which is HR. Also salary information is not there on R&R.
> Does this require new letters from all companies with contact details of HR & Salary info. I don't think company will provide letter with contact details of HR on the letter ? Could you please advise based on your experience.
> Also I have not uploaded certified copies but scan of original letters. Should I contact CO to get the exact information they require. Is it ok to contact CO via email?



Hi,

Check with your employer if they are ready to provide contact details of the person who signed the letter and salary info on r&r letter. If they don't provide such details on r&r letter then you can show that mail to CO if CO asks. Most of the companies have standard template in which they do not specify contact details and salary details.


Recently my CO contacted me with below request

Request Detail
Evidence of employment
The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
You are required to provide work reference letters as outlined below. Specifically, we require a current work reference letter from your current workplace.

Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).



I submitted below documents
1. Reference Letter - Contact details of the person who signed the letter was not provided in the letter as employer template was fixed. Salary details was also not there because of standard template.
2. Salary Certificate - My company provides salary certificate on company letter head. I uploaded this document in my ImmiAccount
3. PaySlip- All payslip
4. Employer Contract 
5. Appraisal Letter on company letter head

I uploaded these document on 19-Dec. No CO contact after that.


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks Arvind. During providing those letters company specifically told they have standard template. I will get email confirmation from company for the same. I am planning to attach salary payslips, Salary cerificate, Form80, Appraisal letter as supporting doc. Does these document required to be certified from notary? Last time when I contacted notary in Bangalore they were reluctant to certify printed documents as company sent soft copies of Reference. Not sure if they will certify payslips, form 80 etc. 


CO mail specifies that certified copy should be uploaded unless originals is asked by them; below snippet from mail:

Providing documents Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

vikas6782000 said:


> CO mail specifies that certified copy should be uploaded unless originals is asked by them; below snippet from mail:
> 
> Providing documents Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies.



To my understanding, this statement is only applicable for sending hard copy documents. If you go through the letters from CO again, you will find that, above these lines there is another line, “All originals to be scanned in high quality & in colour”. Cheers!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

mariner2017 said:


> To my understanding, this statement is only applicable for sending hard copy documents. If you go through the letters from CO again, you will find that, above these lines there is another line, “All originals to be scanned in high quality & in colour”. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could not find that other line in my letter from CO. I think CO in my case is not worried about the Reference letter as it is not highlighted in Evidence which was highlighted for other. I do not provided pay slips, contract earlier so probably CO is looking for them. 

I am still not sure whether to add certified copy or soft copy of contracts, pay slips etc. 

Below is the exact snippet from requested detail attachment. 

Request Detail
Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:

● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).
Providing documents
Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your
documents, ensure that they are certified copies.
If you provide us with fraudulent documents or claims, this may result in processing delays
and possibly your application being refused.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas6782000 said:


> I could not find that other line in my letter from CO. I think CO in my case is not worried about the Reference letter as it is not highlighted in Evidence which was highlighted for other. I do not provided pay slips, contract earlier so probably CO is looking for them.
> 
> I am still not sure whether to add certified copy or soft copy of contracts, pay slips etc.
> 
> ...


This is a very standard reply that you have got

You have to upload the scanned documents of whichever evidence is missing from the list above

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

vikas6782000 said:


> Thanks Arvind. During providing those letters company specifically told they have standard template. I will get email confirmation from company for the same. I am planning to attach salary payslips, Salary cerificate, Form80, Appraisal letter as supporting doc. Does these document required to be certified from notary? Last time when I contacted notary in Bangalore they were reluctant to certify printed documents as company sent soft copies of Reference. Not sure if they will certify payslips, form 80 etc.
> 
> 
> CO mail specifies that certified copy should be uploaded unless originals is asked by them; below snippet from mail:
> ...



The documents that I uploaded after CO contact were soft copies. I got them attested with the help of an advocate. They specifically mentioned "net copy" below the true copy stamp.
Check with some other advocate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> The documents that I uploaded after CO contact were soft copies. I got them attested with the help of an advocate. They specifically mentioned "net copy" below the true copy stamp.
> Check with some other advocate.


I uploaded 100s of documents like payslips, bank statements, itr assessments etc. Which were all soft copies only

I did not get any of them certified and uploaded them directly

I faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

vikas6782000 said:


> I could not find that other line in my letter from CO. I think CO in my case is not worried about the Reference letter as it is not highlighted in Evidence which was highlighted for other. I do not provided pay slips, contract earlier so probably CO is looking for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CO usually sends two letters as attachment in the email, one is checklist (which you are referring here) & the other one is the letter requesting information. Pls go through the both. Attached screenshot of two letters... cheers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

dmalhot1 said:


> No I didn't upload PF. I don't have PF statement for Old PF accounts till 2013.
> 
> U cant map inoperative PF accounts to UAN hence u cant fetch their passbooks. There is no process of getting Ledger/Statement/Passbook of old PF accounts that I know of unless you submit hard copy of PF withdrawal Form. Even then , PF department doesnt send the passbook. They will just transfer the money to your Bank account .
> 
> ...


If you still can upload docs, go to epfigms(dot)dotgov(dot)in to raise a grievance and get a copy of your PF statement for accounts that do not have an UAN number. 
1. Under grievance fill all the details
2. select other if you do not have an UAN number
3. Write the details about your grievance. For example : Mention that you need a PF statement for the account that has already been closed and ask them to send you a copy of your ledger. 
4. See the last column and upload grievance documents mentioning your grievance registration number. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## durmalika (May 5, 2019)

*Need info on s56 request*

Hi,

I just got same email from the CO to provide employment evidence. I had attached all the employment proofs when I submit my application in Jan 2019. 
What was the issue with you case and how did it resolved later ?
Is there a way to get more clarification on what exactly the CO is looking for ?


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

durmalika said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got same email from the CO to provide employment evidence. I had attached all the employment proofs when I submit my application in Jan 2019.
> What was the issue with you case and how did it resolved later ?
> Is there a way to get more clarification on what exactly the CO is looking for ?



What exactly the CO had asked in email ?
What all documents (period and types) you had provided as Employment proof corresponding to the duration for which you've claimed points ?


----------



## tune4venky (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I need your help in assessing my reply to CO's s56 Request for More Information.

I have submitted my 189-Visa Application (myself, my wife & son) on Nov-30,2018.

On March 5-2019, I received a mail from CO with "s56 Request for More Information" for Evidence of functional English of my Wife.

_* "You have provided evidence of completing a Bachelor of Technology at Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University Kakinada.
Please provide evidence that this course was conducted entirely in English and provide
your academic transcripts subject stating that " *_

Then I have uploaded all the Graduation, Intermediate(plus 2) and 10th-grade transcripts of my wife in the immiaccount on March-7,2019. 

As it's been almost 2 months since I replied to the CO, there is no response. So, any pointers on what could be the delay in their response?

And, is there something missing/fault from myside ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tune4venky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need your help in assessing my reply to CO's s56 Request for More Information.
> 
> ...


Just the transcripts are not sufficient 

You also needs letter from the school or college confirming that your spouse studied and passed in the institution and the course was conducted entirely in English
Please upload the same, if not already done

Cheers


----------



## durmalika (May 5, 2019)

nimit.s said:


> What exactly the CO had asked in email ?
> What all documents (period and types) you had provided as Employment proof corresponding to the duration for which you've claimed points ?



I have uploaded experience letters with RnR, payslips, bank statement, tax documents for all employment period I claimed in pdf format.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

durmalika said:


> I have uploaded experience letters with RnR, payslips, bank statement, tax documents for all employment period I claimed in pdf format.


Usually the request for information will specify what they are looking for, e.g. more payslips / something else. Did your letter specify anything?

Perhaps check that your employment reference letter has all the required info it needs in it (contact details of person who signed it, employers details, official letterhead etc.):

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## tune4venky (Jun 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Just the transcripts are not sufficient
> 
> You also needs letter from the school or college confirming that your spouse studied and passed in the institution and the course was conducted entirely in English
> Please upload the same, if not already done
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Except for the graduation, rest other ( plus2 and 10th grade) transcripts have specifically mentioned that the courses were carried out in English as the medium of instruction.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tune4venky said:


> Thanks for the reply. Except for the graduation, rest other ( plus2 and 10th grade) transcripts have specifically mentioned that the courses were carried out in English as the medium of instruction.


No matter what they say, it is better to get a certificate from the school confirming the same

My marksheet also said that, and yet I got that letter

If you are in the same city or you have friends or relatives, it’s very easy to get that letter

Cheers


----------



## durmalika (May 5, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Usually the request for information will specify what they are looking for, e.g. more payslips / something else. Did your letter specify anything?
> 
> Perhaps check that your employment reference letter has all the required info it needs in it (contact details of person who signed it, employers details, official letterhead etc.):


There is not much detail in the request detail document. It's very generic, just mentioning that Evidence of employment is required. My experience letters are with company letterheads but for the RnR I have the notary witnessed signed copy from my colleagues that I used for ACS. There is one doubt I have, the file name of the docs I have uploaded. I used short forms in some file names like the company name.


----------



## Robbert01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi,

Please advise in the following. I received a s56 Request for More Information.
Do I need to get employment references or not? It is not mentioned in the checklist but described in the 'request detail'. Next a snip:

See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the checklist item(s) listed below. 

---

Evidence of employment 

Position: x
Employer name: x
Country: x
Date from: x
Date to: x
bank statements/tax records/pay slips/superannuation 

Position: X
Employer name: X
Country: X
Date from: X
bank statements/tax records/pay slips/superannuation 

Detail discription:

Evidence of employment 

Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation. Evidence can include, but are not limited to: 

employment references 
contracts
pay slips
tax returns 
group certificates
superannuation information. 

Employment references should meet the following requirements: 
A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference. 
The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses. 

The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted. 
The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter. 
The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). 

Regards Robbert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robbert01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please advise in the following. I received a s56 Request for More Information.
> Do I need to get employment references or not? It is not mentioned in the checklist but described in the 'request detail'. Next a snip:
> ...


You need the reference letter
Make sure that it meets each and all of the requirements including salary and the details of the person signing it
It may be quite difficult for some applicants to get it, try your luck 

Cheers


----------



## Robbert01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Cheers[/QUOTE]



NB said:


> You need the reference letter
> Make sure that it meets each and all of the requirements including salary and the details of the person signing it
> It may be quite difficult for some applicants to get it, try your luck
> 
> Cheers


I provided the reference letter this was the same as used for ACS assessment. This letter doesn't have all the requirements as provided the detail description of the checklist. Moreover, it is signed by the director, who is possible not availble for validation. However, in the letter the CO doesn't ask for a fresh reference letter, specifically. So, although I provided a reference letter that could not meet the requirements the request for information is not for a reference letter but only for: bankstatements/pay slips/tax/super. Do I need to provide fresh reference letters for the positions or not? 

And if so, can I ask senior collegues, or manager to sign for my performed duties and have someone from HR sign as well?

And if not, is it better to wait for the CO to ask for it?

please advise, regards Robbert


----------

